# Mr. Jon Atwood



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

if you please, sir, could you design another magnet or something
that states:

in case of fire, please save the dog

i've seen cheapy versions of them on the glass doors of our homes....but i wouldn't mind seeing the raw fed magnet if the text could be fit. 

and if not, a design about that size? to fit on doors?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Oh yea that would be awesome!! 

I know I got a cheapy sticker that fell off of the window in this weekend's "heat" SOOOO....I don't think that it would last into a fire!:frown:

(maybe something like "there are cats and dogs inside" or.....I'm sure you can come up with something awesome!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

He could definitely do something, but it would have to a window cling or sticker because a magnet wouldn't work. Not everyone has a metal door that a magnet could stick to. The problem is funding. To make it even the slightest bit affordable to have something designed and printed we have to buy in bulk. Unless there is a huge donation for these to be made, I don't see it happening anytime soon (we are still trying to make up cost of having the first round of raw magnets paid for). 

This is a great idea though!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

I can definitely look into doing something. The more specific you can get with ideas the easier it'll be to design it. 

Like Natalie said, cost will depend on how much interest we have. The more I buy up front the cheaper we can get them. (tell your friends to buy PMR magnets) :wink:

Would you want to go with the paw print design again?

Dogs ( _ ) 
Cats ( _ ) 
(where you write in how many?)

Tell me what you want and I'll see what I can do :wink:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

good idea. A BAD idea was the sticker I had from the Humane Society. You stuck it on the OUTSIDE of the door which was senseless. It faded and weathered within a few months so you couldn't even read it any longer. If they are going to do stickers, they should at least make the FRONT of the sticker the "sticky" part so you can stick it from the inside of the door. 


Good idea. I'd easily pay $20 for something like that.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

make it a sticky that goes on glass, wood, etc.....do it in the same shape as the feed raw magnet....stick stickiness on the back of the magnet. so it sticks to the window or the wood door or whatever...

having that sign.....when i leave the house and my dogs are crated...would ease me so much...

we don't lock our front door but there is no way anyone would know there are dogs inside...unless they looked in our bedroom closet....

if i had that magnet shape even in that material, since you already have the template....all you'd have to is put a sticker backing on it and i'd pay for it.....nothing scares me more than fire and stuck dogs...

i could be talking out of my ear..i know nothing about how to make these....

but all it has to say. 

in case of fire, please save dogs or cats or hamsters or whatever.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

the paw print design, for me, is great.

dogs live here. save them first.

in case of fire, save my dogs.

save my dogs

i don't know how many words you can fit. it can be the same size as the magnet.....i want it seen, obviously...and yes, i will pay for it....peace of mind and all.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Let us look into it, Stickers are going to be cheaper for sure but we would need an option that is durable, can withstand uv damage and weather. We will keep you all posted!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Oooh I like this idea too! Luckily my dogs have a dog door so they could potentially escape if anything happened, but the cats would be suck behind the dog gate, pretty much unable to escape if they were smart enough to go for the door in the first place.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> Let us look into it, Stickers are going to be cheaper for sure but we would need an option that is durable, can withstand uv damage and weather. We will keep you all posted!


right. exactly. i don't know about others, but i would pay gladly for something that didn't come off....that had a sticky background on it....which is more important than the material used to make the actual item.....because if it doesn't stick. well, it's then no good. LOL

that's why i was thinking about the thickness of the magnet and just stick a sticky back to it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> Oooh I like this idea too! Luckily my dogs have a dog door so they could potentially escape if anything happened, but the cats would be suck behind the dog gate, pretty much unable to escape if they were smart enough to go for the door in the first place.


in case of fire, would your dogs fine the doggie door? do you think?

and in my case, my dogs don't even have that.....they are crated if we're gone for any length of time. 

i leave my back door open if i'm at a neighbour's house, so they can get out, but in a fire situation, i'm not sure they wouldn't panic.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Ok, I had a few minutes to sit down and play... 

How does this look?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I LOVE that one!! Much better then the ban(d)field one that I got for free that melted with our "heat"!!LOL



magicre said:


> and in my case, my dogs don't even have that.....they are crated if we're gone for any length of time.


This is how we are as well, Brody and Rhett are crated, and Leo is locked in the bedroom with them. And the girls(the kitties) are in their bedroom when we are gone(once I know how they both are I will let them run the house, but for now they are locked up!) Which scares me!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

LOVE!!!! 

It'd probably jack up the cost if you were to put "emergency" in red so that it stood out, huh?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> It'd probably jack up the cost if you were to put "emergency" in red so that it stood out, huh?


There's a chance it'd increase the cost. Probably not too much though...

ETA: Here's a quick mockup with a couple of changes...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I definitely like the second one better :wink: :thumb:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Oh ya!! I LOVE the red font!!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Version 3 (editing 1st post to contain all 3)


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Ok I like version three the best lol


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Ok I like version three the best lol


Agreed! The less words the better!:smile:


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

I would definitely buy one of those too (probably a few at each door)! Minnie has free roam...but you never know what she'd do while panicking.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't think this is possible with the design but...

any way to make it have a spot for "Other pets" that can be filled in or something? I've seen ones like that. I'm terrified that my house rabbits (and reptiles but I'm more nervous about the bunnies...and they would potentially hide) will be left behind and want to get a sticker where I can list them.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

swolek said:


> I don't think this is possible with the design but...
> 
> any way to make it have a spot for "Other pets" that can be filled in or something? I've seen ones like that. I'm terrified that my house rabbits (and reptiles but I'm more nervous about the bunnies...and they would potentially hide) will be left behind and want to get a sticker where I can list them.


That is how my current free-be one is it has an "other". I was almost thinking maybe there could be one with just a blank space that could be filled in:smile:
(Then those with "other pets" could fill it in!:smile

AHAHAH, Jon is probably thinking "How many ideas can these people have?!"LOL :laugh:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Just a thought, although I'm guessing this would increase the price substantially. Making them so they have a 'glow in the dark' bit in them so if it's night time, the headlights on the emergency trucks would highlight it?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

looks good to me....
i also like the glow in the dark.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Do you mean reflective material?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Pretty sure that's what was meant... 

and yes, it would triple the cost to have it printed on reflective material... which is fine IF that's what everyone would want. :wink:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Do you mean reflective material?


Yeah, that too. Thank You. Don't know what happened, I just couldn't remember what the hell it was called.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Couldn't we just get the regular ones and spray them with some glitter? 

Kidding, kidding...

How much are we talking here? Ballpark.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Looks great Jon. I'm in if you get them up for sale. Just make sure we can stick them from the inside of the door. 

Not kidding, that sticker I had awhile back was done(non-legible) within a couple months. It just got lighter and lighter.... until you couldn't see it at all.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Do you mean reflective material?


picky picky.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> Ok I like version three the best lol


me too.............


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> Pretty sure that's what was meant...
> 
> and yes, it would triple the cost to have it printed on reflective material... which is fine IF that's what everyone would want. :wink:


can you price it, jon? because my dogs are crated in our bedroom closet.....and i buy raw....i might as well not skimp on saving their lives...

who is going to eat all this meat eh?


----------

